
Knowledge Debt - Nurdok
http://amir.rachum.com/blog/2016/09/15/knowledge-debt/
======
leksak
I think the comparison to financial debt is leaky in the sense that a
developer may ad infinitum cobble things around their ignorance, albeit not
too performant or clean code, but there is no explicit accumulating interest.
Yes, middle-school you was ostensibly wise to wait with learning about
compilers but learning about the CPython interpreter may be wise to stave off
even for the older-older you. That "ignorance" will not necessarily overtime
have a negative effect on you and if so it's not an accumulation of debt, it's
the exact opposite as you can invest the time on another thing with a better
return on investment.

So, I appreciate the sentiment but calling it debt is a metaphorical misnomer.

